# Got The Greatest Compliment



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

This past weekend, I got what I consider to be the greatest compliment about Wolfie. I have gotten many compliments on his behavior, his smarts and his looks, which I love to hear. We had people visiting us this past weekend. The man is a friend of Hubby's that I have met a few times, and his wife, who neither of us has met before. They spent the weekend at our house, and of course with Wolfie. The man said to me " That is the happiest dog I have ever seen in my entire life." To me, that is the best compliment ever, because I try my best to give my dog the healthiest and happiest life he could ever want. That meant so much to me to hear that.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's wonderful and a true compliment


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Nice! I bet Wolfie says it to you all the time as well.....

SuperG


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree. That is a wonderful compliment.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Shade said:


> That's wonderful and a true compliment


This


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats to a job well done!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes congratulations, you've put a lot into him and it shows.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Shade said:


> That's wonderful and a true compliment


 DITTO :thumbup:


----------

